# Vinylmation Secrets Revealed?!! Hmm...



## Princess_Nikki

I was browsing ebay looking at the Vinylmation listings and came across one seller who claims to know the secret to finding out which Vinylmation is inside each box. Without opening it! What?? I don't want to name the seller, but you can search it on ebay and see. Does anyone think that is possible? They are charging $10 for this secret info.


----------



## Calissto31

Not sure but I do know that apparently they put the card outside the foil so some people open it somehow and see the card without opening the foil. Dishonest to me if you damage it in any way plus it kind of takes the fun away IMHO. Be careful with some of these ebay buyers


----------



## rotary2808

Calissto31 said:


> Not sure but I do know that apparently they put the card outside the foil so some people open it somehow and see the card without opening the foil. Dishonest to me if you damage it in any way plus it kind of takes the fun away IMHO. Be careful with some of these ebay buyers



I'm not 100% sure, but I think there's more to it than that. They only recently started doing that again. Again not 100% sure, but I think it might have something to do with the numbers on the boxes and the layout of the boxes in an untouched case.

It's not something I would trust though and I agree with you it takes the fun out of blind boxing vinyls and spoils it for everyone.


----------



## DizneyDogs

It is the numbers located on the outside of the box it's the code to knowing what's inside


----------



## jewjubean

Pm me and I can tell you the location of the chaser. Its not that hard pick the right one. Dont waste your money paying 10 bucks. There are ways of finding out online.


----------



## izzerl

It can no longer be done at Disneyland. When they open a new box, they now mix up all the boxes because people know where the chasers are. So no easy chaser at Disneyland.




jewjubean said:


> Pm me and I can tell you the location of the chaser. Its not that hard pick the right one. Dont waste your money paying 10 bucks. There are ways of finding out online.


----------



## KodiakAttack

Someone who knows please message me, I'm at dland right now and I am very selective with my vinyls. I am not out to expose the secret Im just tired of buying duplicates when I already have so many of them. Thanks!


----------



## SorcererDonald16

I wasn't around for Park 1 Series, but apparently they put the vinyls in a set order, so people just waltzed in and bought the chaser.

Everyone who knows what they're talking about over on the Vinylnation site says they do not package them this way any longer, and to boot, the CMs often mix the box up. That's a good thing, IMO. Makes it a fair shot for all of us.

In short, I would not waste 2 cents on a "secret" for vinyl placement. It's not valid anymore, and even if it was, it's not fair to everyone else. As far as I know, bar code numbers have nada to do with it-- I have plenty of boxes from most series, and the numbers are either all the same for that series or I got, ex., two different numbers for a series but two of the same vinyl.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I was thinking it would be something to do with the bar codes, but if those aren't always the same, than I guess it would be hit or miss. I did notice that the cards are now packaged inside the foil.


----------



## mickin

when i was trying to get a cutesters one i noticed that the card was outside of the foil...all you had to do was push down the top part of the box and you could see what was inside


----------



## BK1282

Hey I saw your post about finding out how to read the vinylmations without opening the box?  Is this for real?  And how sure you when it comes to this?  I been getting mixed responses, so can you settle this once and for all?  Write me back.

Thanks,
Confused


----------



## BK1282

Serious about the secret?


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I'm still trying to figure it out myself too...


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

I don't know the secret, but I have heard more than once that there is a way to tell, based on the UPC (bar) code on the outside of the box, which Vinyl it is. 

Again, I don't know what it is about the UPC code, but I've heard this several times, and I also once bought a Vinyl on eBay that was unopened, but they were selling it as a certain vinyl. I asked how they knew it was that particular vinyl, and the seller replied saying that they were a cast member who worked in a warehouse or something and could tell by the UPC code.


----------



## NYY2SMP

Has somebody on the boards acutely bought this?


----------



## art010606

i havent and wont purchase it off someone but i did see on vinyalnation.net that this is true. im looking myself to try to find the dcl one in park 4. i just want the cruise stuff. i wish i would have known sooner bc i would have got some of the ones last year and htis year off the boat.


----------



## NYY2SMP

art010606 said:


> i havent and wont purchase it off someone but i did see on vinyalnation.net that this is true. im looking myself to try to find the dcl one in park 4. i just want the cruise stuff. i wish i would have known sooner bc i would have got some of the ones last year and htis year off the boat.


Did they tell you what it was or just that there is a secret?


----------



## Lil_Me

On the older series there was a tell tale marker on the outside of the individual boxes, but you had to know what they meant. *For the later series they have removed this*. 

They have also made it much much harder to open the boxes, so sneaking a peek isn't possible anymore. 

They did also package them in a specific way, however as mentioned they CMs now mix them up so this can't guarantee anything either.


----------



## DisneyWorld30th

I just came back from Disneyland.  I bought a sealed box of Park Series 4.

All of the Vinyls were in a column.  In column 1, there were two of the same.

Same in column 3 and 4.

The chaser and one additional random Vinyl was in the last column.

Others have mentioned the CM move them arround.  If you open a new box, and looking for the chaser, buy the column 4 Vinyls.


Please note - this might only apply to Park Series 4!


Hope that helps!


----------



## NYY2SMP

DisneyWorld30th said:


> I just came back from Disneyland.  I bought a sealed box of Park Series 4.
> 
> All of the Vinyls were in a column.  In column 1, there were two of the same.
> 
> Same in column 3 and 4.
> 
> The chaser and one additional random Vinyl was in the last column.
> 
> Others have mentioned the CM move them arround.  If you open a new box, and looking for the chaser, buy the column 4 Vinyls.
> 
> 
> Please note - this might only apply to Park Series 4!
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks!


----------



## flyinglizard

I bought a sealed case pf Park 4 and I can confirm that our chaser was in the last column- the one on the far right. For what it's worth, ours was in the far right corner, the closest to you as you open the case- the front row.

Cast Members are instructed to mix the boxes every time they open a new box.


----------



## WendyKnowlton

how about you tell my kid Santa isn't real too


----------



## Lil_Me

And I bet you'll all be the first ones to complain when every single case in the park has been opened and there is one box missing. Well done for ruining it for everyone. 

I can't believe how greedy some people can be!


----------



## Anjelica

What is a chaser?

We've been into pin collecting for years (we have really backed off the trading aspect as there are so many scrappers out there).  But on our last trip I let the kids get a couple of vinylmation ones.  I am assuming there is less chance that these can be forged, etc. unlike pins.


----------



## WendyKnowlton

I haven't heard these are being faked, yet. A chaser is the 1 in 24 in the case. Everything else is 1 in 12 (or 2:24) +/-. There is also a "filler", which there will be more of in a case. The retail for chasers on the bay is about $40-50. But if you trade they are "worth" more, so ask for other chasers or multiple common figures in return. 
vinylnation.net is a great place for trading, news, and picture lists of each set that is out AND upcoming. Check there to see if yor kids picked up a chaser


----------



## WendyKnowlton

lil_me said:


> and i bet you'll all be the first ones to complain when every single case in the park has been opened and there is one box missing. Well done for ruining it for everyone.
> 
> I can't believe how greedy some people can be!




what she said!


----------



## Anjelica

WendyKnowlton said:


> I haven't heard these are being faked, yet. A chaser is the 1 in 24 in the case. Everything else is 1 in 12 (or 2:24) +/-. There is also a "filler", which there will be more of in a case. The retail for chasers on the bay is about $40-50. But if you trade they are "worth" more, so ask for other chasers or multiple common figures in return.
> vinylnation.net is a great place for trading, news, and picture lists of each set that is out AND upcoming. Check there to see if yor kids picked up a chaser



Thanks for the link/page - spent some time looking at them.  Some of the sets are completely adorable (the muppets).  I looked at a couple that my children purchased but I didn't see a "chaser" in say this series: http://www.vinylnation.net/vinyls/urbanseries2/urban2.html  - Do ones with LE's not have chasers?


----------



## WendyKnowlton

HI Anjelica,
The Chaser in Urban 2 is Green Tea. 11 regular 3" VM's and one 3" chaser (a mystery, until someone posts it). 
The LE's in the link you posted are actually 9" 'dolls' so to speak, that are very limited in number. From 1 to 750. They retail at 39.95, and once sold out can be quit valuable. They are also very tradeable. They are open box, so you can see what you buy. There are also 3" VM's that are open box- Sports and Big Eyes. 
For example, I just traded a 3" Park 1 "Bad Apple" (paid $10 over a year ago) for the new 9" Sci Fi Dinner - which are mostly sold old. So I'm pretty happy about that. The trading aspect is something I never thought I'd do, but it's actually really fun. 

When a new series comes out in the Parks they may become available later online at Disneyshopping.com. There's free shipping on Park Merchandise this weekend, so you could pick up some Muppets blind boxes  Unfortunately, there aren't any 9"'s in Muppets....

Hope that helps!


----------



## penguin77

I just started collection vinyls on my trip last week, and I notices some vinyls, like the sports series and the oh mickey series were not in foils packs. meaning you could see what one you were buying. Now I am seeing that the big eye series id the same way. Is this going to be the way from now on or are they going to continue the foil.


----------



## NYY2SMP

penguin77 said:


> I just started collection vinyls on my trip last week, and I notices some vinyls, like the sports series and the oh mickey series were not in foils packs. meaning you could see what one you were buying. Now I am seeing that the big eye series id the same way. Is this going to be the way from now on or are they going to continue the foil.



They are for the for see able future going to sell both the main reason to keep the blind boxes is they make more money because most of the time you only like a couple from a set and will keep on buying till u get them vs the open ones u will only buy the ones you like so usually you spend less.


----------



## penguin77

Well for me I like the challenge. I think that is what drug me into yet anothier disney obsession.


----------



## WendyKnowlton

The blind boxes will far out number the window box series. I like the BB's much more. The Oh Mickeys are cute, but I only have one. I'm waiting for Toy Story Series to come out. Should be any day...


----------



## FigNewton

I was very happy to see that CMs at every location I checked last week while at WDW were mixing up boxes in the case upon opening.  I was worried it was only happening in a few locations with more knowledgeable CMs, but it seemed pretty uniform, and I even witnessed the mixing several times myself.  Good on you CMs!  Don't let cheaters break the system!


----------



## nestenoz

Cool


----------



## PatMcDuck

izzerl said:


> It can no longer be done at Disneyland. When they open a new box, they now mix up all the boxes because people know where the chasers are. So no easy chaser at Disneyland.




Most of the Disneystores mix them up, too.


----------

